# Clockwork Backups All Have Year 2000-Xxx-Xx-X--X--X-X-X



## v_lestat (Aug 21, 2011)

how in the heck do i get rid of the annoying and impossible to use CWM bug where the backups are all given a folder name of the year 2000-xx-xx-xx-xx-xx

i have no idea without carrying around a piece of paper in my pocket what backups are what. and then of course eventually renaming them.

i just updated to CWM4 and had read that fixes the year 2000 backup bug but it doesnt.

i sure hope someone somewhere has a fix for this because i am getting tired of not knowing which backup is the one i just made.

p.s.
is it just me or is CWM4 just super slow to do everything.? formatting/factory reset takes freakin forever


----------



## Brosophocles (Sep 26, 2011)

CWM4 works fine for me. I occasionally get the date bug, but I just rename them in rom manager as soon as I make them.


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

Brosophocles said:


> CWM4 works fine for me. I occasionally get the date bug, but I just rename them in rom manager as soon as I make them.


Using CWM5 based recovery and everything is snappy, but on another note I usually make my backups via ROM Manager so that I can name them according to ROM/Kernel.

IE: OMFGB-Glitch-v13-RC1 or CM7-105-jt-3finger


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

remicks said:


> Using CWM5 based recovery and everything is snappy, but on another note I usually make my backups via ROM Manager so that I can name them according to ROM/Kernel.
> 
> IE: OMFGB-Glitch-v13-RC1 or CM7-105-jt-3finger


Not an option if you aren't on mtd.


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

I haven't tried renaming a backup for a while, but the couple times I did I got an md5 checksum error when restoring. I never thought to use ROM manager to rename though, good tip.


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

akellar said:


> Not an option if you aren't on mtd.


Sorry, wouldn't know as I refuse to run bml roms... I like my aosp too much lol

Sent from my CyanogenModded Fascinate using RootzWiki Forums


----------

